# Rockler T-slot bit $15...



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

Last time these were on sale was around Xmas time...and I kicked myself in the buttholio for not buying one 

$15 bucks each and i found a free shipping code that worked tonight.

FREE SHIPPING CODE IS 2R101

_CLICK HERE_


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

damnit. i just went to buy it, and quickly remembered that i only have a 1/4" shank router. but it might be good to grab it and hold onto for the day when i upgrade

*edit* i bought it anyway, even though i can't use it yet. thanks for the tip!


----------



## CygnusX2112 (Jun 3, 2008)

Ordered several times from Rockler. For future orders. If you do a web search you can always find a cupon code for the free shipping.....


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

MLCS Key Hole Cutting and T-Slot Cutter Router Bits

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KcNoz8dXNdY&feature=player_embedded

==


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

thanks for the link Bob...too bad they're 1/4 shaft...lately I've been trying to only buy 1/2 shaft bits but I might snag one of these anyway.
Btw...the Rocker bit will only work with T-bolts and not the hex bolts in 1/4 or 5/16 
I think T-slots work best on fences since they don't remove so much material...but I could be wrong.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI 

1/4" and 1/2" shank size

==



dask said:


> thanks for the link Bob...too bad they're 1/4 shaft...lately I've been trying to only buy 1/2 shaft bits but I might snag one of these anyway.
> Btw...the Rocker bit will only work with T-bolts and not the hex bolts in 1/4 or 3/8.
> I think T-slots work best on fences since they don't remove so much material...but I could be wrong.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks bob. i picked up a 1/4" shaft 1/4-1/2 keyhole bit. that should work well for my home made t tracks. free shipping too!

kyriakos, they have them in 1/4 and 1/2 shanks


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

looking at the specs, if the large diameter is the width of the slot that is being cut, I would have to say that these bits are removing too much material in the 1/2 shank size. Removing 1" of material in the slot is a little excessive...for t bolts and 1/4 to 5/16 hex bolt applications all you need is 7/16 minimum to 9/16 maximum for above bolts to operate properly.
Or, since I'm new to this I could be wrong but if so much material is removed doesn't it make the slot weaker?

Aluminum track data sheet

_UPDATE: OK...looking a little closer the keyhole bits might work better than the 
"t slot" bits but it might be a tight fit._


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

dask said:


> _UPDATE: OK...looking a little closer the keyhole bits might work better than the
> "t slot" bits but it might be a tight fit._


for me, the keyhole bits are a much closer fit. i use 1/4-20 stuff with the sides of carriage bolts ground to fit the slots pretty much exclusively


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> for me, the keyhole bits are a much closer fit. i use 1/4-20 stuff with the sides of carriage bolts ground to fit the slots pretty much exclusively


Chris, you don't have trouble with the carriage bolt shaft being 1/4" and the bit cutting only 1/4"?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

dask said:


> Chris, you don't have trouble with the carriage bolt shaft being 1/4" and the bit cutting only 1/4"?


nope. But if the fit is too tight, I can always pop in a 1/4" straight bit and shave a tad off one side. With the aluminum t-track I have for 1/4-20 hex bolts (7/16" opening), it takes a good bit of flattening out of the sides of the carriage bolt to get it to fit in the slot. With a 1/2" wide bottom part, less would need to be removed from the carriage bolts to fit in the slot, but there is enough there that they should still not be prone to spinning in the track.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can also just touch the shoulder of the carr,bolt on the grinder ( I use a 2" x 48" ,2hp belt sander, see below) and just remove just a little bit of it so it slides in nice and free..the same time you remove some of the head.


==


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> You can also just touch the shoulder of the carr,bolt on the grinder ( I use a 2" x 48" ,2hp belt sander, see below) and just remove just a little bit of it so it slides in nice and free..the same time you remove some of the head.
> 
> ...


that is better than having to widen the slot, thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Just a note on that Rockler bit. Notice there are no cutters on the minor diameter, you MUST run a 3/8" groove as it will not cut it's own groove nor open a smaller one.


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Just a note on that Rockler bit. Notice there are no cutters on the minor diameter, you MUST run a 3/8" groove as it will not cut it's own groove nor open a smaller one.


Yes, I noticed that...I've never routed slots but I almost feel its better to do in two passes...once for the shank cut and then for the slot. More than likely I'm gonna also grab one from MLCS.
As for the carriabe bolts, isn't it cheaper to get toilet flange bolts which are just like the t bolts and use them instead?


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

At my home depot, the toilet flange bolts are MUCH more expensive than the carriage bolts. I ended up getting a box of 100 carriage bolts (5 inches long) at a local ACE for $29, so now I'm set. I can cut them to whatever length i need.


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

Chris Curl said:


> At my home depot, the toilet flange bolts are MUCH more expensive than the carriage bolts. I ended up getting a box of 100 carriage bolts (5 inches long) at a local ACE for $29, so now I'm set. I can cut them to whatever length i need.


Wow...that's a good price. ACE can be so expensive on most items but on some items and selection they're better than the big box stores. Don't know if i need a hundred bolts though :blink:


----------



## jpmreno (Mar 19, 2012)

*Hello*

Hello all my woodworking freinds. My name is John and I'm from New Orleans, La just wanted to say hi. I've been doing woodworking for about twenty years and its a passion for me. I go in my Man Cave / Shop to get away from the everyday hectic life and just relax and as my wife says "I chop wood". She just don't get it!!!!
Take care Guys and Gals


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

Home depot wanted almost $4 for two toilet flange bolts but I was able to get 10 4" long 1/4-20 carriage bolts for $2.20.I bought the freud keyhole bit. Make one pass bump the fence over a bit and make a second pass.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Carriage bolts, Zinc plated steel, 1/4"-20 - Bolt Depot
Carriage bolts, Zinc plated steel, 1/4"-20 x 5" - Bolt Depot

===


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

Nice prices on the bolts bob...but when the shipping cost is equal to the products cost that sucks.
5" box of 100...$12.59
Shipping...$13.63
It comes out to around ¢.26 per bolt. Not sure if that price is low compared to ACE or HD.

Btw...got the Rocker bit yesterday and its a perfect fit to the slot on my RT fence...and its a nice looking bit.
Gonna have to try ur idea Alan.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

dask said:


> Nice prices on the bolts bob...but when the shipping cost is equal to the products cost that sucks.
> 5" box of 100...$12.59
> Shipping...$13.63
> It comes out to around ¢.26 per bolt. Not sure if that price is low compared to ACE or HD.
> ...


That is still about $5 lower than my ACE. I got my bits from Rockler and MLCS too. I can't wait to try the keyhole bit out. The rockler one is a 1/2" shaft, and all I have right now is a 1/4" one. So I won't be able to use it until I get a router that fits it.

Don't worry, I knew I wouldn't be able to use it yet, just stocking up for when I upgrade.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Alan Bienlein said:


> Home depot wanted almost $4 for two toilet flange bolts but I was able to get 10 4" long 1/4-20 carriage bolts for $2.20.I bought the freud keyhole bit. Make one pass bump the fence over a bit and make a second pass.


That was the first bit I got. It was my first "real" use of the router, and I didn't do a very good job on routing the track, but it works for me ... I use 1/4-20 stuff pretty much exclusively for my jigs and projects around the shop and garage (which is why I figured 100 carriage bolts wouldn't go to waste)

That said, I think this new 1/4-1/2 keyhole bit I got from MLCS (that Bob linked to earlier) will make things a little more straightforward for me.


----------



## ARCJR (Feb 9, 2012)

Paid $30 for my last month.....I am not a happy camper!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I do make a lot of jigs I use up about 100 bolts in 60 days or so..
Can't have too many on hand. 

==


----------



## dask (Dec 24, 2011)

ARCJR said:


> Paid $30 for my last month.....I am not a happy camper!


Ya, that sucks...I waited for them to go back on sale.


----------

